# What to do when white strips hurt your teeth?



## Adore

I used some crest whitestrips last night and my teeth are KILLING me right now!
I've had this happen to me before and sometimes it doesn't happen-- I just figured I was putting them on my gums too much.

They do feel better by 2nd day but its NYE and I can't stand this! Is there ANYTHING I can do or do I have to ride out the pain?


----------



## TygerKitty

Orajel?


----------



## jwhitlock

Take some Motrin or Tylenol just to dull the pain for now.


----------



## at7815

This won't provide immediate relief but it will help to improve the pain.  Do not brush your teeth with regular toothpaste while they are this sensitive.  Use Sensodyne until they get better.  Also, do the strips like every other day so the pain is not so bad.  This has happened to me before and it is horrible so I feel for you.  Hope they get better soon!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

You have sensitive teeth cuz your enamel is probably more porous than others' or you have a receding gumline. I would recommend not using any kind of teeth whiteners anymore.


----------



## ilvoelv

Use sensodyne!


----------



## bagshopr

Stop using the strips.  Your teeth are hurting because the enamel is being damaged.  Some people -like me- just have very sensitive teeth.  It is not worth it to have white, but damaged teeth.


----------



## Divyaangana

You might try a different kind of white strip. I've had really good luck with the Rembrandt Whitening Trays or the Aquafresh whitening trays as well; however I can't use the Crest ones because they hurt my teeth as well.

Until then, brushing with Sensodyne and some Tylenol/Motrin should help with the pain.


----------



## Adore

What bugs me the most is that my teeth are in all this pain and they don't look any whiter! I only used it once for 30 minutes. I brushed my teeth right after-- my mom said you're not supposed to do that, I'm wondering if that did it? 

I ran out and got "Anbesol" and it makes my gums numb.... as well as my mouth and tongue! So didn't really help. Wears off in 5 minutes!

I think I'll try something else, like the Rembrandt ones Divyaangana mentioned because it's the Crest ones that I have used that give me the pains...


----------



## miranda3211

I have very sensitive teeth as well. Use some Sensodyne. Just dab it on your teeth and leave it there for a few minutes. It acts as a desensitizer to help ease the pain.

I have tried Go Smile and didn't have as much sensitivity as the strips have and I saw immediate results. I love Go smile!!


----------



## aliceanna

Oh, I'm so sorry!  I've had this happen too.  Sensodyne is great.  In the future, maybe talk to a dentist before whitening again, just in case you have enamel or gum issues that are being exacerbated by the whitening agents.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I use sensadyne(sp?) all the time for regular brushing... and when I last had my teeth whitened at the dentist's I could only do 1 1/2 sessions... so I have very sensitive  teeth so if I use at home whiteners I'll need to just use it for shorter periods.  

I've found my sensitivity has been not as bad since using the toothpaste.... I don't have as many issues with hot or cold liquids on them like I have in the past.


----------



## Swanky

rub on Sensodyne and leave it on for a few minutes twice/day.


----------



## TygerKitty

Same here bunny - sensodyne is wonderful!!!


----------



## Designer_Love

i used those a few times and they not only hurt my teeth but weakened them, my teeth started breaking off after using a few times and they started hurting like a toothache. I decided to stop using the whitestripes and since i stopped using them i haven't had any more issues....i never use whitening products now, i'm too scared to touch them for fear of them doing more damage.


----------



## Dawn

i started using sensodyne about 2 weeks before whitening and it has helped SO much (thanks swanks! )
this is the 20% dentist gel whitening (contrast something or other) and before the sensodyne, i'd get these lightning bolts of pain through my teeth - it really hurt!  now, while my teeth are a bit sensitive to cold and heat, there are no flashes of pain and my teeth don't hurt at all. love it!


----------



## yeliab

Yikes!  Been there done that!  Sorry to say - need to stop using the strips...  teeth is whispering to you...  "Stop using the strips!!"

Yes, I agree with everyone here... use over the counter Sensodyne...  if that doesn't work - there's this toothpaste I get from the Dentist that has a lot of fluoride in it... apparently the fluoride helps to desensitize the teeth.   It works but had to get it from the dentist.


----------



## afsweet

i tried the crest whitestrips when they first came out and my teeth only felt mildly sensitive after i had used them for about twice a day for 7 days, but i stopped and never used them ever again. my sensitivity went away within a couple of days, but if it bothers you that much then i'd suggest you don't use the whitestrips again and try go smile (not right away) instead since you have more control over where you apply the stuff.


----------



## coconutsboston

Honestly, I never knew that there WAS a cure for the sensitivity, even Sensodyne!  I'm going to have to rush out and buy some now, because I CAN'T give up my Rembrandt strips!


----------



## lawchick

I thought that dentists recommend fluoride for tooth sensitivity after bleaching.  I never got any but that's what I thought you were supposed to use for post bleaching sensitivity.  Maybe you can google it.  I think there may be fluoride gels.


----------



## Odette

The white strips killed my teeth - no matter which brand I bought.  I switched to Arm & Hammer Whitening Booster - it's a gel you add to your regular toothpaste.  I've seen results in the two weeks I've been using it.


----------

